# Blue suede Shoes - What do they go with?



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Now, I'm talking about a casual outfit here, but what exactly would blue suede shoes go well with?

Jeans I guess, but what else?

I shouldn't even be thinking about it, as I took delivery of some brown suede shoes on Thursday, and haven't even worn them yet.


----------



## weibaby (Oct 16, 2012)

if it's a darker kind of blue, it will work well with khaki trousers and a light blazer maybe?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

You can burn my house, steal my car, drink my liquor from an old fruit jar, do anything that you want to do but uh huh....


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Microphone, guitar, and back up singers.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

These are the ones I was thinking of. Loake Roux.
Just spotted some on sale at a good reduction.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

Sideburns and a willingness to cover someone else's songs.

Gurdon


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Odradek said:


> These are the ones I was thinking of. Loake Roux.
> Just spotted some on sale at a good reduction.


Tell me that was an intentional cooking pun. If it was, I think you just won the forum.

I would stick to cotton trousers with those shoes. All shades of tan, perhaps a dark brown, and maybe even green or nantucket red.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Odradek said:


> Now, I'm talking about a casual outfit here, but what exactly would blue suede shoes go well with?
> 
> Jeans I guess, but what else?
> 
> I shouldn't even be thinking about it, as I took delivery of some brown suede shoes on Thursday, and haven't even worn them yet.


Odradek,
Very likely in your heart-of-hearts you know, if you have not found occasion and opportunity to throw on the new ones, it may be that you have already found most of the apparel items required to live the life you lead at this time; however, if one were to postulate an outfitting for an excursion, it would be necessary to also have an endpoint and desired result from the venture, such a condition one may best establish in ones own mind clearly before undertaking any associated expenses whether of time, toil, or toll. Seeing none inherent to the query, one may best stand mute and await an opening position that should be met with considered responses. Miracles of divination are difficult to envision as other than magical thinking, as is usually of the starting positions that lead to ruin and regret at the finish.
One might wear linen trousers or Nantucket red of twill or denim, gabardine in various configurations and certainly corduroy or donegal tweed... Other patterned trousers of classical stripes and checks as may present themselves on the day as just the thing for events as they may be expected to progress given the conditions of the moment.
Always check with the commander on the ground for reports of logistical requirements to achieve the objective of the operation, but consider the overall strategic situation and the ebb and flow of action as is possible to conjecture prior to organizing forage sorties and letting contracts for the triumph after the final conclusion of all active missions with treaties and tributes in hand.
Commander Solo's directive to "Fly casual' may not have been the most exemplary model for leadership candidates to emulate in their lexicon of aspirational qualities. 
What consideration has led to the elimination of blue suede oxfords as might be worn with a suit appropriate to the seasons and situations of your environs?
To your continued good fortune and well being,
regards,
rudy


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Gurdon said:


> Sideburns and a willingness to cover someone else's songs.
> 
> Gurdon


I have the sideburns, but my singing is seldom witnessed.


----------



## HalfwayDone (Dec 4, 2012)

Odradek said:


> These are the ones I was thinking of. Loake Roux.
> Just spotted some on sale at a good reduction.


Odradek, you won't find much love for blue suede on this forum. IMO, blue suede can look great with many pants/slacks depending on the styling. The ones pictured are quite casual so I would pair accordingly. I own a pair of blue suede wing-brogued derbys that I pair with seersucker, grey or lighter blue wool slacks and, on occasion, even a grey suit. It certainly isn't the go to classical look but it works to mix things up every now and again. :devil:


----------



## Michael_D (May 18, 2013)

I wear mine with pink jeans. Also tan chinos.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Shaver said:


> You can burn my house, steal my car, drink my liquor from an old fruit jar, do anything that you want to do but uh huh....


I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## motosacto (Apr 14, 2012)

Odradek said:


> These are the ones I was thinking of. Loake Roux.
> Just spotted some on sale at a good reduction.


Dress casual: Fitted grey suit (no tie).

Steve McQueen territory: Tan or light grey trousers, dress shirt, and a navy Baracuta G9, and/or a v-neck jumper.


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

I'd give them a shot, sockless, with some well-cut shorts...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

motosacto said:


> Dress casual: Fitted grey suit (no tie).


This will make you look like a character on a sitcom who's supposed to be a hip professional.



ichiran said:


> I'd give them a shot, sockless, with some well-cut shorts...


This always just looks uncomfortable to me. Soft-sided loafers? In a heartbeat. Shoes with a lining and an edge like this? Seems like it could get painful.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Odradek said:


> Now, I'm talking about a casual outfit here, but what exactly would blue suede shoes go well with?
> 
> Jeans I guess, but what else?
> 
> I shouldn't even be thinking about it, as I took delivery of some brown suede shoes on Thursday, and haven't even worn them yet.


I wear mine mainly with khakis, but they compliment any trouser that harmonizes with their color.

But I'm assuming the blue is navy blue. If electric blue, all bets are off! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Flanderian said:


> I wear mine mainly with khakis, but they compliment any trouser that harmonizes with their color.
> 
> But I'm assuming the blue is navy blue. If electric blue, all bets are off! :icon_smile_wink:


 +1. I'd love to add a pair of navy suede chukkas to the rotation.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Gurdon said:


> Sideburns and a willingness to cover someone else's songs.
> 
> Gurdon


and a jumpsuit to go along with it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

My blue suede shoes sit nobly on static display as part of the tribute to Elvis my wife has constructed in one of the vacated bedrooms of our home. Alas, empty nesting can bring out the more unique aspects of our personalities! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> in one of the vacated bedrooms of our home.


I *lust* for your closet space! :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I was gifted a pair of blue suede Chukkas two Christmases ago; I love them, they're very comfortable, designer (Ferragamo), have a brick sole, but simply cannot find what to pair them with. I don't wear khakis, and they don't look right with dress pants.


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I was gifted a pair of blue suede Chukkas two Christmases ago; I love them, they're very comfortable, designer (Ferragamo), have a brick sole, but simply cannot find what to pair them with. I don't wear khakis, and they don't look right with dress pants.


Corduroys.


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't wear cords, and I would not be caught DEAD in anything close to the above photo; I prefer to keep some breathing room between my legs.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I don't wear cords, and I would not be caught DEAD in anything close to the above photo; I prefer to keep some breathing room between my legs.


Do you only wear wool trousers? You might be able to work blue suede chukkas out with cream or mid-brown gabs and a patterned linen jacket, or perhaps with a solid brown sportcoat and light gray, tan, or cream trousers.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Tasty!









:thumbs-up: :thumbs-up: :thumbs-up:


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

I'd think any variant would require the right attitude and panache. Personally: kelly green socks, Jeans, white OCBD, AO aviators. All with panache.


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Do you only wear wool trousers? You might be able to work blue suede chukkas out with cream or mid-brown gabs and a patterned linen jacket, or perhaps with a solid brown sportcoat and light gray, tan, or cream trousers.


Yes. I have light grey and tan trousers (including these amazing Scabal calvary twill ones), and for whatever reason, they just don't look right over the chukkas.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Yes. I have light grey and tan trousers (including these amazing Scabal calvary twill ones), and for whatever reason, they just don't look right over the chukkas.


Could it be that the last they're on are wrong for the proportions of your trousers, or that the particular material of the trousers doesn't go with the suede?

Do you ever dress more casually? I mean, what do you wear to a barbeque?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Yes. I have light grey and tan trousers (including these amazing Scabal calvary twill ones), and for whatever reason, they just don't look right over the chukkas.


What's missing? Hard to say without pix. I admit blue suede can be tricky to pair with wool. I deliberately chose a photo of Alden SO's in a plush navy suede on one of Alden's most refined lasts, the Aberdeen.

Two other examples might be Church's Kabar -









Or these EG boots -









In both cases the plushness of the suede, the refinement of the design and conspicuous quality serve to compliment the more polished look of wool slacks. With the right *lighter *grey or rich tan, either choice could be outstanding.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Howard said:


> I knew you were going to say that.


It wasn't much of a joke I concede. But it was only a matter of time before it was mentioned. So I did the honourable thing and spared someone else the embarrassment. I'm noble like that sometimes. :redface:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Could it be that the last they're on are wrong for the proportions of your trousers, or that the particular material of the trousers doesn't go with the suede?
> 
> Do you ever dress more casually? I mean, what do you wear to a barbeque?


I'm suspecting it could be proportions of trousers. I wear fairly 'baggy' trousers; I prefer a classic fit and it works for me as I have very large thighs and rear for my 190#, 5'10" frame. As an example, the leg opening (at ankle) on most of my trousers is 9-10". These chukkas are on a somewhat short last for the size (my toes are at the very front of the shoe; there's no 'dead space' like in my regular dress shoes), so it may be that the shoes seem too 'short' for the large trouser openings. I don't wear light denim, and dark denim doesn't look right with them.

To a bbq, it depends on the event: I'm either in what I wear to work on hot days on my motorcycle (trousers, dress shirt, open necked, and spectators, basketweave bals, or dirty bucks), or jeans/sneakers/tshirt. My casual dress is that of a biker; I don't do sperrys, shorts, polos. In fact, I don't even own a polo shirt. I simply do not like them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> I'm suspecting it could be proportions of trousers. I wear fairly 'baggy' trousers; I prefer a classic fit and it works for me as I have very large thighs and rear for my 190#, 5'10" frame. As an example, the leg opening (at ankle) on most of my trousers is 9-10". These chukkas are on a somewhat short last for the size (my toes are at the very front of the shoe; there's no 'dead space' like in my regular dress shoes), so it may be that the shoes seem too 'short' for the large trouser openings. I don't wear light denim, and dark denim doesn't look right with them.
> 
> To a bbq, it depends on the event: I'm either in what I wear to work on hot days on my motorcycle (trousers, dress shirt, open necked, and spectators, basketweave bals, or dirty bucks), or jeans/sneakers/tshirt. My casual dress is that of a biker; I don't do sperrys, shorts, polos. In fact, I don't even own a polo shirt. I simply do not like them.


Those are _seriously_ wide trousers. Like, 18" bottoms are too wide for me (size 8.5 shoes, admittedly). I'm happy with 16", which I'll acknowledge is a touch slim, but it works for me. Cool if you can pull them off, I reckon, though that does mean they won't work with every last. What about white or off-white denim with the blue suede shoes? I like white denim, though I don't like light blue. I reckon you could wear them with black jeans, too.

I thought you were one of the "no jeans ever" crowd, thus my confusion about what you would wear for something particularly casual. I'm glad to know that someone out there is riding a motorcycle in specs.


----------



## DerekJames (May 25, 2013)

I think Blue suede would look good with almost any colored pair of chinos and a maybe a polo or even a t-shirt


----------



## silkysmooth (May 30, 2013)

I think they would look good with khakis or any type of bright summer clothes.


----------



## nycyclone9 (May 28, 2013)

Speaking of blue suede shoes, what do people think of these chukkas?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> My blue suede shoes sit nobly on static display as part of the tribute to Elvis my wife has constructed in one of the vacated bedrooms of our home. Alas, empty nesting can bring out the more unique aspects of our personalities! LOL. :crazy:


Do you ever wear them, Eagle?


----------



## silkysmooth (May 30, 2013)

I like those chukkas, I think they would look good with light or dark jeans.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. 
While I have three other pair(s) of chrome tanned cowhide shoes in navy blue that I do wear regularly and just received a pair of Rancourt Beefroll Penny's in navy Chromexcel that will see regular wear, the wife has pretty much claimed the navy suede AE Player's as a knick knack for her tribute to "the King!"


----------



## pahhhoul (Feb 4, 2009)

Flanderian said:


> Tasty!
> 
> View attachment 7904


Those are some fantastic blue suede shoes that you, or at least I would wear with anything and everything


----------



## 215339 (Nov 20, 2012)

chinos


----------

